# 2nd generation redline Gooseneck - Stem value



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey bmx officinado’s  what would y’all value this stem @ ? It’s been in my possession since ‘79 ? I bought a mongoose @ the time , & this was on it ! somehow I still have it ? Best I can figure it’s a ‘75 - ‘77 2nd gen neck as the first gen wasn’t cantilevered forward , ‘75 would make more sense, because when I got it , it was old news ? 




Anyone ? Anyone old enough ? Or in the know ? Thanks ! - Dave


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2022)

My friend sold one on ebay on Oct 5th for 1500.it was perfect.that one would fetch atleast 1k maybe more.search sold listings on ebay to current sales


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> My friend sold one on ebay on Oct 5th for 1500.it was perfect.that one would fetch atleast 1k maybe more.search sold listings on ebay to current sales



Not much comps on those? Tried that


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

A grand is nice haha, just trying to tell my peeps , this old junks worth a Buck or two ?


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 8, 2022)

Dave, I agree with Birdz, you have a good stem there. I think $1,000 too. Nice that you kept it all these years.

What are the bar? Those might be worth a bit of money too.


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

rfeagleye said:


> Dave, I agree with Birdz, you have a good stem there. I think $1,000 too. Nice that you kept it all these years.
> 
> What are the bar? Those might be worth a bit of money too.



Right the bars ? Dang ? I cut em down , @ least an inch don’t remember ? Kinda like the old redline V  bars


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 8, 2022)

The welds look good that's why I asked, and they are anno, which is good. Seems like everyone cut their bars down back then!


----------



## Thee (Oct 8, 2022)

Well here’s another albatross for you guys wtf r these ? old haro’s ? Their from the same era, maybe a couple years newer ? ‘81 can’t remember


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 15, 2022)

Look a bit like Answer


----------



## Thee (Oct 15, 2022)

Kombicol said:


> Look a bit like Answer



Right?


----------



## Thee (Oct 15, 2022)

Kombicol said:


> Look a bit like Answer



Thank you !


----------



## Thee (Oct 15, 2022)

Kombicol said:


> Look a bit like Answer



It occurred to me to ask the guy from my old neighborhood that i got them from ages ago , Duh ! He said they are actually mongooses from ‘82 ? Huh wow ?  I thought he had just put those stickers on them 🙂 - E. After searching high & low, original Renthal bars


----------



## Thee (Nov 2, 2022)

After talking to the mongoose people turns out the stickers on the bars are from the ‘90s , the bars are renthals but I believe the original early ones were clear aluminum with a black removable crossbar , used on mongooses imported to the UK & shipped without handle bars as a cost saving measure , as Renthal is a UK company , the blue ones must be later ones, I doubt they are ‘82 ? IDK ? The fellow I got them from did work at bike shops his entire life ? The bars are the lightest ones I ever handled


----------

